# Most impulsive and aggressive enneagram tritypes?



## OswaldS (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm thinking between 684 and 873, 873 is almost certainly 8w7 which is the more aggressive variant of 8. Plus the ruthless 3, 873 certainly doesn't mind aggression to get what they want. 684 is more likely to snap into rage mode in reaction to some trivial provocation, because 684 is triple reactive.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

For me it's a tie between 468 and 368 (regardless of which number comes first). Both are intense, immediate in their reactivity, persistent and argumentative.
Truth Tellers (468) may a a slight edge over emotional intensity (368 want to keep their composure), but Justice Fighters won't back down for anything since they absolutely hate to lose and be seen as inferior. 368 are more pushy and can be extremely pig-headed even when proven wrong. 468s are more intuitive but they react so quickly to anything that they can become the boy who cried wolf.


----------



## Zoingeroni (Dec 30, 2020)

Well the most aggressive person i now was a 648 sx/so lol! Impulsive, i'd say 478. Aggressive, i'd say 368 or 468. Impulsive with physical pleasures, 479


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Zoingeroni said:


> Impulsive with physical pleasures, 479


Yeah, I'm quite impulsive when it comes to having pleasurable experiences!
But I'd say 728 are at the top of their game when it comes to physical pleasure 😜


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

I approve this thread. I'm only into typology for sex and violence implications.

I'm 783.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Ecchi said:


> I approve this thread. I'm only into typology for sex and violence implications.
> 
> I'm 783.


If you don't mind answering, what seems to trigger your own aggressive tendencies the most?


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

I have not looked into enneagram that much, but I vote 873.

I prefer 7 over 8 rather than just 8 over 7 myself, stronger 7 should mean more impulsive and less aggressive, but 3 give that nice extra flavor of "Me, me, me, look at me"-attitude anyway. <3


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Karkino said:


> If you don't mind answering, what seems to trigger your own aggressive tendencies the most?


I'm a talk-shit-get-hit believer LOL.

Fights in general make me horny, though.

"Agonophilia is the paraphilia involving sexual arousal derived from the act of fighting, or participating in or observing a combat sport, such as wrestling, boxing or kickboxing, martial arts, etc., or from viewing depictions thereof; from the Greek "agonos" (combat, struggle, conflict) and "philia" (love of).

Agonophilia often also involves the fetishizing of the equipment associated with combat sports (i.e. boxing gloves/trunks, safety gear, martial arts uniforms, etc.)."


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

OswaldS said:


> I'm thinking between 684 and 873, 873 is almost certainly 8w7 which is the more aggressive variant of 8. Plus the ruthless 3, 873 certainly doesn't mind aggression to get what they want. 684 is more likely to snap into rage mode in reaction to some trivial provocation, because 684 is triple reactive.


Going with 468 Truth Teller but 378 could probably get pretty jumpy too. 8 and 3 are the most competitive types, and 7 is rather outgoing and adventurous.

468 are all reactive types. I've known a few people with this tritype and they all have a short fuse in common.


----------



## Zoingeroni (Dec 30, 2020)

Lol i guess my 837 sx/so protagonist has agonophilia!


----------



## OswaldS (Dec 7, 2020)

Ecchi said:


> I'm a talk-shit-get-hit believer LOL.
> 
> Fights in general make me horny, though.
> 
> ...


That's very interesting, as a rather introverted 853 I usually get angry due to material/financial reasons. If someone didn't pay the rent on time or made noises late in the night, I would become very confrontational, teach them a lesson so they will never do it again. I'm very strict and sensitive on those personal comfort things like money, food, noise, cleanness etc. I really hate cleaning other people's mess. I have a higher tolerance of shit-talking, like if I made money from someone I wouldn't really mind him saying bad things about me, I'm cool with that.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

OswaldS said:


> That's very interesting, as a rather introverted 853 I usually get angry due to material/financial reasons. If someone didn't pay the rent on time or made noises late in the night, I would become very confrontational, teach them a lesson so they will never do it again. I'm very strict and sensitive on those personal comfort things like money, food, noise, cleanness etc. I really hate cleaning other people's mess. I have a higher tolerance of shit-talking, like if I made money from someone I wouldn't really mind him saying bad things about me, I'm cool with that.


Would you say your dominant instinct plays a large role in triggering your anger?


----------



## OswaldS (Dec 7, 2020)

Karkino said:


> Would you say your dominant instinct plays a large role in triggering your anger?


Definitely, I strongly identify with the sp instinct. I used to have difficulty choosing between sp 8 and sp 5 because both descriptions kind of fit me. I'm not the stereotypical extroverted domineering 8, but I can certainly snap into rage depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

OswaldS said:


> Definitely, I strongly identify with the sp instinct. I used to have difficulty choosing between sp 8 and sp 5 because both descriptions kind of fit me. I'm not the stereotypical extroverted domineering 8, but I can certainly snap into rage depending on the circumstances.


Yeah, I can understand that. EIGHTS with self-preservation instincts already tend to be more aware of their boundaries and more private, so adding FIVE in tritype would add another whole layer of deep introverted energy to it. I see self-pres EIGHTS or with a FIVE fix as watching intruders from their big fortress, ready to strike if anything happen, instead of being out and about on the field like other EIGHTS.


----------



## Leilamy (Jun 22, 2019)

I'll go with 684 for sure bc hey, it's Triple Reactive as you said
Plus 6 has potential for being Cp6; and they're sometimes even more agressive than a 8 imo. Bc 8s in general try to feel in control or in command; whereas Cp6 act out of fear. They're jumpier, and more reactive if they feel threatened by the situation. Fear tends to make people act out when it doesn't make them flee 

Plus, 7 isn't inherently agressive imo (especially considering 7w6). 7w8 can be moreso when you get in the way of what they want, or just bc they don't hesitate to take. But it's not their main coping mechanism.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I'm a 694. But is it weird that the 8 wing in my secondary 9 seems to play a significant role sometimes? I once made an analogy about myself as a 6w5, phobia and counterphobia, and my secondary 9w8. It seems to me that my 9w8 component seems to kinda dull down my 6 anxiety, self-consciousness, and fear reactivity. I act a little more easygoing and confident because of my 9w8. But anyways it seems to me that the 8 wing in my 9w8 component is kind of a more self-assured and less fearful aspect of my 6 counterphobia, whereas my 9 peacefulness and passivity is kind of a more tranquil aspect of my 6 phobia. Plus its worth noting that my secondary type is 9w8, and not 8w9, and I'm also more phobic than counterphobic.

.....And I haven't even analyzed yet how my tertiary 4w3 fits into this............another withdrawn type with an assertive wing.


----------



## Zoingeroni (Dec 30, 2020)

Ock said:


> I'm a 694. But is it weird that the 8 wing in my secondary 9 seems to play a significant role sometimes? I once made an analogy about myself as a 6w5, phobia and counterphobia, and my secondary 9w8. It seems to me that my 9w8 component seems to kinda dull down my 6 anxiety, self-consciousness, and fear reactivity. I act a little more easygoing and confident because of my 9w8. But anyways it seems to me that the 8 wing in my 9w8 component is kind of a more self-assured and less fearful aspect of my 6 counterphobia, whereas my 9 peacefulness and passivity is kind of a more tranquil aspect of my 6 phobia. Plus its worth noting that my secondary type is 9w8, and not 8w9, and I'm also more phobic than counterphobic.
> 
> .....And I haven't even analyzed yet how my tertiary 4w3 fits into this............another withdrawn type with an assertive wing.


I consider all types relevant to your personality. So for example, for you, I'd hazard a guess that your primary > secondary > tertiary tritypes would be 469 (the tritype with the most doubt) > 358 (the tritype most disconnected from their tender feelings) > 127; Seeker > Solutions Master > Teacher! Which means growth for you is channeling 1/2/7.

My own is 469 > 125 > 378, Seeker > Mentor > Mover-Shaker!


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Zoingeroni said:


> I consider all types relevant to your personality. So for example, for you, I'd hazard a guess that your primary > secondary > tertiary tritypes would be 469 (the tritype with the most doubt) > 358 (the tritype most disconnected from their tender feelings) > 127; Seeker > Solutions Master > Teacher! Which means growth for you is channeling 1/2/7.
> 
> My own is 469 > 125 > 378, Seeker > Mentor > Mover-Shaker!


No, my primary is 6, not 4. I'm 694. I'm way too lighthearted, jovial, and I take things not personal enough to be a primary 4. But lately it seems like my 9 is almost as strong as my 6 sometimes.


----------



## hiddenglass (Feb 18, 2021)

OswaldS said:


> I'm thinking between 684 and 873, 873 is almost certainly 8w7 which is the more aggressive variant of 8. Plus the ruthless 3, 873 certainly doesn't mind aggression to get what they want. 684 is more likely to snap into rage mode in reaction to some trivial provocation, because 684 is triple reactive.


to be clear, if you mean "an 8 with a 7 fix is more likely to have a 7 wing"… this is not true.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Zoingeroni said:


> I consider all types relevant to your personality. So for example, for you, I'd hazard a guess that your primary > secondary > tertiary tritypes would be 469 (the tritype with the most doubt) > 358 (the tritype most disconnected from their tender feelings) > 127; Seeker > Solutions Master > Teacher! Which means growth for you is channeling 1/2/7.
> 
> My own is 469 > 125 > 378, Seeker > Mentor > Mover-Shaker!


Oh wow. I completely misunderstood. My reading comprehension fails me sometimes. You were just saying I have a 4, 6, and 9 fix, and that those fixes have 3, 5, and 8 wings. You are correct. For some reason I thought you were saying I was a 4 instead of a 6, which would've been incorrect.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, 

I notice the difference in demeanour between 8w7 and 8w9s on here and all in all from a modbox position they aren't the ones who are always throwing their weight around on this site.

I am known to be more aloof and calm than some hair triggered maniac. It takes a lot to make me angry (but it's pretty savage when it happens). I don't generally get angry about a lack of respect (I generally just lose respect for that person). I dislike being manipulated and again, lose respect.

There have been a lot of 4s (don't underestimate their ability to get out of sorts) and 6s in the modbox (from memory, I don't take notice as much as I did when moderating the enneagram section). The biggest blowups in the 8 section were the ridiculous gatekeeping of the 8 enneagrams. Half of them were accused constantly of being cp 6s. That doesn't really happen much now thankfully but from time to time you get people in the 8 section telling 8s they are unreasonable (rather than them actually being so).



OswaldS said:


> I thought I was 5w6 or 6w5. After some in depth reading of enneagram books, I found out that introversion does not equal 5 and anxiety does not equal 6. Looking beyond the popular stereotypes, what really matters is the core motivation and fear. I think 8 on average are less extroverted than 7 and 2, so the angry hyper aggressive 8 stereotype doesn't really make sense.
> 
> From my personal observations, 68x are the most visibly aggressive, 86x are very reactive e.g. gets triggered easily and jumps into heated argument. 85x appear aloof and calm, but can get very angry if someone shows disrespect or tries to take advantage of 85x. I'm not so sure about 87x, maybe they can be very aggressive when they feel the desire of something?


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

You seem to have a thing about 8s. Also, you posted this before.



Grehoy said:


> I highlighted some important information about enneagram 8 and about how they can become physically aggressive.
> 
> This is one of the reasons I think the most physically aggressive enneagram types are enneagram 8.
> 
> View attachment 878294


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

beth x said:


> You seem to have a thing about 8s. Also, you posted this before.


The thread is about the most impulsive and agressive enneagram types. Enneagram 8 are the most impulsive and aggressive types. 

I did not involve you in this discussion. You did involve yourself.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

You posted it in another thread about feminism and told me that 8s were radical feminists and showed me that 8s were delusional at their most lower health levels. Was just saying I acknowledge that you told me so before, so it's redundant and I feel a little set on with it being thrown at me twice for no good reason. 

Also, I posted in this thread and "involved myself" to say that 8s aren't always understood well and not always aggressive and that other types are too. Like 6s and 4s. So I disagree with you but I don't really want to talk to you anymore, thanks though.




Grehoy said:


> The thread is about the most impulsive and agressive enneagram types. Enneagram 8 are the most impulsive and aggressive types.
> 
> I did not involve you in this discussion. You did involve yourself.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

beth x said:


> You posted it in another thread about feminism and told me that 8s were radical feminists and showed me that 8s were delusional at their most lower health levels. Was just saying I acknowledge that you told me so before, so it's redundant and I feel a little set on with it being thrown at me twice for no good reason.
> 
> Also, I posted in this thread and "involved myself" to say that 8s aren't always understood well and not always aggressive and that other types are too. Like 6s and 4s. So I disagree with you but I don't really want to talk to you anymore, thanks though.


Beth, you're being such a stereotypical unreasonable 8! Calm down! 

jk XD


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

beth x said:


> You posted it in another thread about feminism and told me that 8s were radical feminists and showed me that 8s were delusional at their most lower health levels. Was just saying I acknowledge that you told me so before, so it's redundant and I feel a little set on with it being thrown at me twice for no good reason.
> 
> Also, I posted in this thread and "involved myself" to say that 8s aren't always understood well and not always aggressive and that other types are too. Like 6s and 4s. So I disagree with you but I don't really want to talk to you anymore, thanks though.


It's possible he has difficulty differentiating between aggression and assertiveness, especially when it comes to women. Not all but a chunk of society believes that women should be seen looking pretty but not heard.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

mia-me said:


> It's possible he has difficulty differentiating between aggression and assertiveness, especially when it comes to women. Not all but a chunk of society believes that women should be seen looking pretty but not heard.


No.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

mia-me said:


> It's possible he has difficulty differentiating between aggression and assertiveness, especially when it comes to women. Not all but a chunk of society believes that women should be seen looking pretty but not heard.


It is part of the enneagram system. I do not like when women try to excuse aggression coming from women. That is sexist.

Enneagram is clear about is as shown below, irrespective of gender.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Grehoy said:


> No.


Oh good. Then you'll be able to comprehend health levels in sevens too.

*Type Seven—Levels of Development*
*Healthy Levels
Level 1 (At Their Best):* Assimilate experiences in depth, making them deeply grateful and appreciative for what they have. Become awed by the simple wonders of life: joyous and ecstatic. Intimations of spiritual reality, of the boundless goodness of life.
*Level 2:* Highly responsive, excitable, enthusiastic about sensation and experience. Most extroverted type: stimuli bring immediate responses—they find everything invigorating. Lively, vivacious, eager, spontaneous, resilient, cheerful.
*Level 3:* Easily become accomplished achievers, generalists who do many different things well: multi-talented. Practical, productive, usually prolific, cross-fertilizing areas of interest.
*Average Levels
Level 4:* As restlessness increases, want to have more options and choices available to them. Become adventurous and "worldly wise," but less focused, constantly seeking new things and experiences: the sophisticate, connoisseur, and consumer. Money, variety, keeping up with the latest trends important.
*Level 5:* Unable to discriminate what they really need, become hyperactive, unable to say "no" to themselves, throwing self into constant activity. Uninhibited, doing and saying whatever comes to mind: storytelling, flamboyant exaggerations, witty wise-cracking, performing. Fear being bored: in perpetual motion, but do too many things—many ideas but little follow through.
*Level 6:* Get into conspicuous consumption and all forms of excess. Self-centered, materialistic, and greedy, never feeling that they have enough. Demanding and pushy, yet unsatisfied and jaded. Addictive, hardened, and insensitive.
*Unhealthy Levels
Level 7:* Desperate to quell their anxieties, can be impulsive and infantile: do not know when to stop. Addictions and excess take their toll: debauched, depraved, dissipated escapists, *offensive and abusive.
Level 8:* In flight from self, acting out impulses rather than dealing with anxiety or frustrations: go out of control, into erratic mood swings, and compulsive actions (manias).
*Level 9:* Finally, their energy and health is completely spent: become claustrophobic and panic-stricken. Often give up on themselves and life: deep depression and despair, self-destructive overdoses, impulsive suicide. Generally corresponds to the Bipolar disorder and Histrionic personality disorder.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

mia-me said:


> Oh good. Then you'll be able to comprehend health levels in sevens too.
> 
> *Type Seven—Levels of Development*
> *Healthy Levels
> ...


Check highlighted parts of enneagram 8 please in my above response please, which one looks more aggressive?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Grehoy said:


> Check highlighted parts of enneagram 8 please in my above response please, which one looks more aggressive?


Don't make me highlight all the areas that sevens can be aggro, too. Or how much more impulsive, sevens can be.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

mia-me said:


> Don't make me highlight all the areas that sevens can be aggro, too. Or how much more impulsive, sevens can be.


Here's the thing that some feminists fail to grasp or choose to overlook.

The thing that feminists complain about, the patriarchy, abuse and inequal treatment of women, all the things that they claim to be combating are stemming from unhealthy levels of enneagram 8 attitude, the hypermasculine culture.

Feminist movement cannot claim to fight the aggressive behaviour in men (enneagram 8) and at the same time excuse the same enneagram 8 attitude in women. Unhealthy enneagram 8 behaviour is not assertiveness, it is aggression, domination and abuse, be it coming from men or women.

Enneagram 8 men and women should come to terms with their nature and try to reach healthy levels of its expression mentioned in this table. (Levels 1 to 4). And that starts by becoming aware of it. 

By reacting to every criticism about the movement or gender issue with the militant intent to harm, radical feminists, whom I believe are exhibiting unhealthy levels enneagram 8 behaviour, do more harm then good for the feminist cause.

That's what I am trying to do here. This is coming from someone who has been bullied in high school and later in the workplace. So I know quite well what it is and how it looks like.

So please try to understand why I am reacting to this issue very severly. I am not trying to provoke or trigger anyone here. Please, just become aware of it.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Grehoy said:


> Here's the thing that some feminists fail to grasp or choose to overlook.


This explains everything, lol.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

mia-me said:


> It's possible he has difficulty differentiating between aggression and assertiveness, especially when it comes to women. Not all but a chunk of society believes that women should be seen looking pretty but not heard.


Oftentimes saying something in a neutral tone can garner erratic responses, I've found. Simply showing your type can conjure a schema that someone might have and they remember something else which has absolutely nothing to do with you. It's more of a common occurrence than you would think. unfortunately.


----------



## OswaldS (Dec 7, 2020)

beth x said:


> Yes,
> 
> I notice the difference in demeanour between 8w7 and 8w9s on here and all in all from a modbox position they aren't the ones who are always throwing their weight around on this site.
> 
> ...











Aggression is related to high neuroticism and low agreeableness in Big 5, especially a high score in Neuroticism 2 Angry Hostility and N5 Impulsiveness. According to psychological research, 6 and 4 are the lowest on emotional stability, so 6 and 4 are the most neurotic types. 8 and 7 are actually the least neurotic type. 

68x and counter-phobic 6 combine the high neuroticism of 6 and low agreeableness of 8, which means they are quick and ready to experience anger, they are prone to stress, and they don't mind expressing anger at all. 478 sx/sp are probably aggressive too, if they display the typical high neuroticism of 4, the low agreeableness of 8 and 7 and the emotional intensity of sexual subtype. 478 might be mistyped as 6 or 8, if his openness is not very high.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

beth x said:


> Oftentimes saying something in a neutral tone can garner erratic responses, I've found. Simply showing your type can conjure a schema that someone might have and they remember something else which has absolutely nothing to do with you. It's more of a common occurrence than you would think. unfortunately.


I am not reacting to what you said.

It is not about you. It is about enneagram 8 type demeanor. 

You came after my comment to this discussion because you identify with enneagram 8.

I am pointing out to all enneagram 8 that enneagram 8 are prone to violence and anger. There are levels of healthiness and unhealthiness in that photo I provided.

It is up to you enneagram 8 guys and girls to identify if you are actually an enneagram 8 and what level you are currently and work towards the most healthy level.

It is not OK to write that up to my inability to differentiate between intonation or miscomprehension or being triggered. That's a cop out.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

OswaldS said:


> View attachment 878353


The conscientousness data seems to be off. 

It does not make sense that enneagram 9 *who wants to keep peace and harmony* are low in conscientousness yet enneagram 3 who are image and success conscious are high in conscientousness.

That means people who were involved in this study must have been mistyped or there is some other problem in the methodology.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

OswaldS said:


> View attachment 878353
> 
> Aggression is related to high neuroticism and low agreeableness in Big 5, especially a high score in Neuroticism 2 Angry Hostility and N5 Impulsiveness. According to psychological research, 6 and 4 are the lowest on emotional stability, so 6 and 4 are the most neurotic types. 8 and 7 are actually the least neurotic type.
> 
> ...


That's really interesting. I've pretty much always had good self-control. It literally takes months to get me riled enough to lose my shit over something. Being able to answer back and say what you mean isn't necessarily an aggressive act. I haven't ever been known to throw my weight around in fact for most of my life I was only around 50 kilos and 5'8. I have a presence and people remember me, but it's never because I was aggressive towards them.




Grehoy said:


> I am not reacting to what you said.
> 
> It is not about you. It is about enneagram 8 type demeanor.
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking specifically about you. I read the OP and the first page and replied. It might surprise you that nearly every time I post publicly in this forum there is someone who posts to me, or about me in a personal manner when they don't really know the first thing about me.

I am not a radical feminist, nor ever was yet you have said I am in another thread and threw the 8 enneagram health level chart rather than talk about that topic. You say that my type is where the feminists are at and that now I'm aggressive, violent and telling me all about health levels in another thread and take it up with me again. WTF? To me you have been posting at me rather than vice versa and yet I thought you might have been a new member because I can't remember ever having a conversation with you. So please, stop trying to tell me I'm something I'm not.

Do not reply to me. I've stated that I don't really want to talk to you. Respect my wishes and just leave it.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

beth x said:


> That's really interesting. I've pretty much always had good self-control. It literally takes months to get me riled enough to lose my shit over something. Being able to answer back and say what you mean isn't necessarily an aggressive act. think I've ever gone anywhere to throw my weight around. I haven't ever been known to throw my weight around in fact for most of my life I was only around 50 kilos and 5'8. I have a presence and people remember me, but it's never because I was aggressive towards them.
> 
> I wasn't talking specifically about you. I read the OP and the first page and replied. It might surprise you that nearly every time I post publicly in this forum there is someone who posts to me, or about me in a personal manner when they don't really know the first thing about me.
> 
> ...


Well maybe you are a healthy enneagram 8 or your primary enneagram is something else. 

You saying it takes a lot of provocation for you to become aggressive sounds like enneagram 9 to be honest.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Here's how I see unhealthy enneagram 8 behaviour (the guy who provokes the fight because he needs to prove that he is the alpha dog):


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

So you are giving me unsolicited typing advice now? I'm not a mistype. You just don't seem to understand nuances about 8s, feminists or the power dynamics of aggression. 







Grehoy said:


> Well maybe you are a healthy enneagram 8 or your primary enneagram is something else.
> 
> You saying it takes a lot of provocation for you to become aggressive sounds like enneagram 9 to be honest.


----------



## OswaldS (Dec 7, 2020)

Grehoy said:


> The conscientousness data seems to be off.
> 
> It does not make sense that enneagram 9 *who wants to keep peace and harmony* are low in conscientousness yet enneagram 3 who are image and success conscious are high in conscientousness.
> 
> That means people who were involved in this study must have been mistyped or there is some other problem in the methodology.


You seem to misunderstand what conscientiousness means in Big 5. 








People of high conscientiousness are organised, competent and goal-oriented, which is very 3 and 8-ish. You seem to assume peacefulness equals dutifulness, but I've seen many peaceful lazy people and hard-working aggressive people.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

OswaldS said:


> You seem to misunderstand what conscientiousness means in Big 5.
> View attachment 878359
> 
> People of high conscientiousness are organised, competent and goal-oriented, which is very 3 and 8-ish. You seem to assume peacefulness equals dutifulness, but I've seen many peaceful lazy people and hard-working aggressive people.


Enneagram 8 are defined as impulsive yet the Conscientousnness text you shared says those who score low in conscientousness are impulsive. Then, how come enneagram 8 seem to have scored high in Conscientousness yet Enneagram 9 who are pacifists can score low?

Secondly, in competence part of the text, it says those high in conscientousness have internal locus of control (self-worth) yet enneagram 3 are image conscious meaning they seek admiration and praise from the external world, which means they have instead have external locus of control, yet they seem to have scored high in conscientousness anyways, which is not consistent.

So the results are skewed.


----------



## OswaldS (Dec 7, 2020)

Grehoy said:


> Enneagram 8 are defined as impulsive yet the Conscientousnness text you shared says those who score low in conscientousness are impulsive. Then, how come enneagram 8 seem to have scored high in Conscientousness yet Enneagram 9 who are pacifists can score low?
> 
> Secondly, in competence part of the text, it says those high in conscientousness have internal locus of control (self-worth) yet enneagram 3 are image conscious meaning they seek admiration and praise from the external world, which means they have instead have external locus of control, yet they seem to have scored high in conscientousness anyways, which is not consistent.
> 
> So the results are skewed.


Where did you find that 'enneagram 8 are defined as impulsive'? In your imagination? You seem to hold irrational prejudice and hatred against 8, so you throw baseless allegations against the 'aggressive impulsive enneagram 8' in your fancies.

You seem like a counter phobic 6 or insecure envious 4 who constantly bashes other types in such a neurotic way, and you completely refuse to educate yourself about what Big 5 and Enneagram truly mean. Please stop trolling and hating or I will report you and ask anyone else I know to report you until you are banned from this forum.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

OswaldS said:


> Where did you find that 'enneagram 8 are defined as impulsive'? In your imagination? You seem to hold irrational prejudice and hatred against 8, so you throw baseless allegations against the 'aggressive impulsive enneagram 8' in your fancies.
> 
> You seem like a counter phobic 6 or insecure envious 4 who constantly bashes other types in such a neurotic way, and you completely refuse to educate yourself about what Big 5 and Enneagram truly mean. Please stop trolling and hating or I will report you and ask anyone else I know to report you until you are banned from this forum.


Why don't you check first before making accusations?

_"Challengers are part of the “body-based” triad, along with Type One and Type Nine. The core emotion experienced by this triad is anger. While Ones and Nines more or less repress or ignore their anger, Eights have no problem accessing their anger, often expressing it impulsively."_

Enneagram Type 8: The Challenger


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

OswaldS said:


> Please stop trolling and hating or I will report you and ask anyone else I know to report you until you are banned from this forum.


Handled like a true 8. Lol.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

@Grehoy I know you "liked" my post and all, but I have better things to do than choose sides in this.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Ock said:


> @Grehoy I know you "liked" my post and all, but I have better things to do than choose sides in this.


I understand that. I wasn't sure whether I to give a like or not, but decided to like it anyway to indicate that it did not go unnoticed. It is not an attempt to draw you in.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

beth x said:


> Oftentimes saying something in a neutral tone can garner erratic responses, I've found. Simply showing your type can conjure a schema that someone might have and they remember something else which has absolutely nothing to do with you. It's more of a common occurrence than you would think. unfortunately.


Ooo boy, do I know that well! 😄

With either the permission of the site owner or that multiple accounts were okay, I've tested MBTI type and gender. It's eye opening how I can say the same thing where type and gender elicits different responses. It's bat shit crazy.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Har, that reminds of back in the day when the netz was young, I'd sign up to places with names like Shadow or Zorro or anything that wasn't strictly masculine but never feminine because back then forums and IRC rooms were full of men. Being in a tech forum didn't lend to well to the feminine so it was easier to just get on with it as a slightly masculine presence because you would get mansplained, stalked hit on, sent creepy messages and almost treated like a prostitute. 

I went for quite some time on here as Unknown" just so people wouldn't push back after an infraction with things like ooooh you're an INTJ, you should know better, or you think you're so smart as an INTJ ooooh. or they would say something in your sig or your enneagram or anything they can use to push back with. I'm to the point that I don't worry about it but I do use my special title to show what names I've been called on here. Grunt is a shortened version of D Y K E grunt because I infracted someone for being discriminatory against lesbians. Libtard was something I got a few times. 


mia-me said:


> Ooo boy, do I know that well! 😄
> 
> With either the permission of the site owner or that multiple accounts were okay, I've tested MBTI type and gender. It's eye opening how I can say the same thing where type and gender elicits different responses. It's bat shit crazy.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I suppose I should mention here that as admin or anyone if someone is constantly quoting you after you have asked them to stop there is a function on this new OS called "thread ban".


----------



## rajnana (Aug 29, 2021)

Ecchi said:


> I'm a talk-shit-get-hit believer LOL.
> 
> Fights in general make me horny, though.
> 
> ...


Hmmm pretty much same opinion.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

278 - more impulsive; triple hedonism
378 - more aggressive; triple assertive

Not sure why you didn't include Type 2 into the mix since they have Hedonism, Assertiveness, and Histrionism that make them impulsive and aggressive.



> Hedonism
> 
> Hedonism may also be understood as a trait related to the need for love, in that the wish for pleasure can be usually seen as a substitute for love. Indeed these persons typically need to be loved erotically or through delicate expression of tenderness in the measure to which they equate being loved with being pleased, like in Grimm's fairy tale of “The Princess and the Pea”, whose noble blood is discovered in the fact that she is distressed by the pea under the mattress. The affectionate and tender type II individual can become a fury when not indulged and made to feel loved through pampering such as is characteristic of a spoiled child.
> The compulsive pursuit of pleasure of the ennea-type II person naturally supports the gay persona of histrionic people, with its pretended contentedness and animation. It is reflected, also, through a propensity to be frustrated and when not specially pleased (through attention, novelty, stimulation), through a low tolerance to routine, discipline, and other obstacles to an irresponsible, playful life.
> ...


----------



## Something Awfuln't (Nov 22, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Going with 468 Truth Teller but 378 could probably get pretty jumpy too. 8 and 3 are the most competitive types, and 7 is rather outgoing and adventurous.
> 
> 468 are all reactive types. I've known a few people with this tritype and they all have a short fuse in common.


Specially when sx.


----------

